# My puppy Sara she is 9 weeks old today :)



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretty girl! :congratulations:


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

I've had her for two long weeks but this forum has helped on a lot of issues. You can learn a lot from other people's experiences. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

D'aawww. So cute


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very Cute  Love the ears! I cant wait for my pups ears to come up she turned 10 weeks old today 

Pictures taken this morning of Penny


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

Her ears were up at 6 1/2 weeks olds, when I picked her up


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

